# Jan 14 - Vid. Crazy Morning!



## v-plower (Dec 11, 2007)

Ok, so I woke up around 3:50 Am. Remote started my truck, called my bobcat operator and one of my shovelers to wake them up. I opened my blinds and laid down for a minute while my truck was warming up and a HUGE flash lit up the sky. 
I grabbed my video camera and here is what I woke up to!!!


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

what exactly is on fire there?


----------



## hikeradk (Dec 17, 2007)

*Wowsers*

Wow that must have been a shock to wake up to. Did the snow bring the lines down? I'm surprised to see such sparks and flames.


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

where in MASS do you live??

ANY PICS OF THE 550

and YA wat the hell is on fire??


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

wow man anyone hurt looks like a bomb went off


----------



## v-plower (Dec 11, 2007)

The weight of the snow took down the power lines. It took down the cable lines as well. Right after we left they blocked off the road. 

The fire was just the power line laying in the snow and hitting the tree limbs etc. It actually went up into the trees creating a huge shower of sparks, blue flashes of light etc. That happened when I wasn't video taping it of course.

No one was hurt and unbelievably there was no property damage. Western Ma. Electric had the power back on by 2 PM.

After we left to plow we encountered many (at least 10) cable lines and power lines down and a lot of tree limbs down.

This video was taken in West Springfield Ma. on Dewey St.

A friend of mine who is a West Springfield COP told me after the storm that there were over 60 lines down due to the snow.

Hope that answers everyones questions.

Porter 05 I don't have any pics of the 550 on this comp but will post one later.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*NOWS THATS WHAT I CALL A SNOWMELTER  HOPE U HAD UR RUBBER DICKIES ON *

P.S. THE CROSS IN THE FRONT YARD ADDS A NICE TOUCH TO THE EERY SCENE


----------



## v-plower (Dec 11, 2007)

nickplowing1972;496018 said:


> *NOWS THATS WHAT I CALL A SNOWMELTER  HOPE U HAD UR RUBBER DICKIES ON *
> 
> P.S. THE CROSS IN THE FRONT YARD ADDS A NICE TOUCH TO THE EERY SCENE


I won't lie. I was pretty nervous when I left for the morning.The lines were hanging very low in my area.

That isn't a cross. That is a lamp post but I just re watched the video and it does look like a cross!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

thats was absolutly nuts. had that happen once in front of my house but it didnt light up like that thing. crazy id be watching my head for those lines all day..


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

it looks like a plane crash , it looks like there are 5 or 6 diffrent fires.


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Who needs coffee - Wow thats wild.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow thats crazy I bet that kept you awake the rest of the morning


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

You don't see THAT everyday! I did see a substation arcing once a few years back, sounded like a giant welder.


----------



## ch973934 (Dec 9, 2007)

That's crazy...you guys in West Side got hit pretty hard with those lines huh? My dad works on the Chicopee/ Springfield line and usually takes rt. 20 in and said he couldn't go through cause it was shut down. 

5 inches at my house but half of it was gone by 2p...

Glad nothing happened to ya V-Plower...


----------



## v-plower (Dec 11, 2007)

ch973934;504664 said:


> That's crazy...you guys in West Side got hit pretty hard with those lines huh? My dad works on the Chicopee/ Springfield line and usually takes rt. 20 in and said he couldn't go through cause it was shut down.
> 
> 5 inches at my house but half of it was gone by 2p...
> 
> Glad nothing happened to ya V-Plower...


Thanks! At the end of the video you can hear my bobcat operator who is in the back seatask me to go closer to the wires. You can hear my shovelers and my emphatic responses.

Rt 20 was a mess. Getting to rt 20was even worse!


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

That is Wild


----------



## big bird (Nov 12, 2007)

that was nothing last Oct here in buffalo we had a big storm and it took a hole lot of thees down no power for about 2 weeks fema was here for ever a ton of work


----------

